# Mochaccino Trifle



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2010)

This is one of the trifles I mentioned in my thread about all my extra cake.  I threw it together today for my best friend's birthday party.  It was a big hit and everyone wanted the recipe.  As usual, I didn't have one but worked it out.

*Mochaccino Trifle*​1 chocolate cake (mix or homemade), cubed
1/4 cup orange juice
4 cups (1 liter) whipping cream
8 oz semisweet chocolate, chopped
2 tsp espresso powder or instant coffee
3 tbsp custard powder (or 1 vanilla pudding, not instant)
3 tbsp sugar (don't use with pudding mix)
2 1/2 cups milk

Place custard powder (or pudding mix) in a medium saucepan with sugar  (if using) and milk.  Cook and stir over medium heat until boiling and  thick.  Remove from heat and add vanilla.  Let cool.

Put cake in a large mixing bowl; fold in the orange juice and let soak.

To make the ganache, place chocolate in a medium bowl.  Heat 1 1/2 cups of cream just to scalding (bubbles around the edge.  Stir in espresso powder and pour over chocolate, letting it sit for 5 minutes before whisking until smooth.

Beat the remaining whipping cream until stiff and fold in 1 cup of the ganache.

Place 1/3 of the cake in the bottom of a trifle bowl or other clear glass serving dish.  Cover with 1/3 of the cooled custard, drizzle with some of the remaining ganache, and cover with 1/3 chocolate whipped cream. Repeat layers with remaining quantities and drizzle with left over ganache.  Make sure that some of each layer is visible on the sides of the bowl.

Chill for at least two hours before serving.

Because I have just jotted this down from memory, please let me know if anything doesn't make sense or something is missing.


----------



## mollyanne (Dec 4, 2010)

wowee zowee...sounds delish LP


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2010)

I'll be making this...now If I just knew where to get some cake scraps...


----------



## taxlady (Dec 4, 2010)

Sounds wonderful.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I'll be making this...now If I just knew where to get some cake scraps...



My dear princess.  I have adjusted the recipe so you can actually use a fresh cake - mix or homemade 

Of course it would taste better with scraps, but it isn't essential 

You just gave me a great idea!  Why bother making cakes and spending all the time decorating them only to have them eaten in a couple of hours after delivery.  I could make millions, just baking cakes and packaging them up as scraps! .


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 4, 2010)

LPBeier said:


> My dear princess. I have adjusted the recipe so you can actually use a fresh cake - mix or homemade
> 
> Of course it would taste better with scraps, but it isn't essential
> 
> You just gave me a great idea! Why bother making cakes and spending all the time decorating them only to have them eaten in a couple of hours after delivery. I could make millions, just baking cakes and packaging them up as scraps! .


 
  I saw that, just being a PITA


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 4, 2010)

You?  Never!  Besides you might have made me a million.


----------

